# VS Faderbox Batch 4 is live



## titokane (Feb 26, 2022)

Been really interested in a very simple long-throw fader module for a while, and I‘ve been keeping an eye on this one being available for sale. Small manufacturer, recommended rather enthusiastically by Dan Keen on his YouTube channel. 100mm throw, 4 faders, single cable, no frills. Maybe 40% less than the cost of Audio Imperia’s FVDE controller, though it certainly is a more limited product (no MIDI 5-pin, USB-C, or screen). It does require software to program which CC the faders control, which is unfortunate, but not a deal breaker for me. Looks like a great mid-tier option if it fits your workflow, and I just picked one up for myself. 








nativeVS







nativevs.bigcartel.com


----------



## titokane (Feb 26, 2022)

Ah whoops this definitely should have gone into Gear Talk, but I can’t find how to move or delete.


----------



## woodall57 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hey just bought one of these off the next batch. I am a bit worried it won’t turn up and it’s gone dormant. Has anyone else from here ordered from the latest batch?


----------



## titokane (Nov 18, 2022)

I was batch 4 (currently at batch 7) but it says on the website shipping is scheduled to happen in late November. I wouldn’t worry just yet. 

In the meantime buy some fader grease because the faders have zero resistance 😓


----------



## woodall57 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ah ok interesting. I like a bit of resistance. I had a response saying it will ship soon so all good. I imagined someone on here would have ordered 😂


----------

